# Cold water trouts Colo. style



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

I know it's only Feb. but with all the warm weather we've been having here in Co. the fish think it's April and in there spawning mode.

Dry/dropper combo gets there attention.. All site casting in 1-2 fow in the S Platte R. just west of Colo. Springs.. Tightlinez


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Very nice! What were using as the dry and dropper if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Those are beautiful fish. I spent 2 months in Colorado Springs in August and September. I hope to take my family out there this summer to spend a few weeks enjoying the beautiful scenery and great summer weather.

Hard to imagine the creeks aren't frozen up this time of year.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

wallace1 said:


> Very nice! What were using as the dry and dropper if you don't mind me asking?


#18 BWO on top-----# 18-20 wd40-san juan worm-rs2-black beauty under

All CPR'd..


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous fish


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

I sure miss that place, especially The Dream Stream!!!


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

flydoc said:


> #18 BWO on top-----# 18-20 wd40-san juan worm-rs2-black beauty under
> 
> All CPR'd..


Pretty neat how small of flies trout will go after. I tied some stuff down to sz 14 and felt like I could hardly see it.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

^^^Yah-- fishin freshwater is nothing like the salt especially tailwaters where the trouts are educated and match the hatch is vital to get a look..


----------

